# Why are you here?



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

I came to this site hoping to make some contacts in the industry. There are definitely some things I could learn from more experienced companies. I appreciate the help and the advice some of you have already given.

I don't need told that we are shady or that our industry sucks. I know there are parts of our industry that suck and there are definitely shady people in it. We are making every effort to run a good legit company and do good work.

I have a family to support of my own and each and every contractor and subcontractor I have has a family as well. I do not take this responsibility lightly. This is our chosen business plan and we intend to make it work to the best of our ability.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

What are you asking?


----------



## TNTSERVICES (Apr 12, 2012)

jawtrs said:


> What are you asking?


Second! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

jawtrs said:


> What are you asking?


He is asking for people who have no idea about this industry and therefore can offer no good advise to stay out of the conversations!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

jawtrs said:


> What are you asking?


Simple questions.

How do you find out which nationals are in your coverage areas?

How do you get them to sign you?

How do you keep people from other states from hiring guys off of Craigslist to come in and take your work?

I have a million questions.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> He is asking for people who have no idea about this industry and therefore can offer no good advise to stay out of the conversations!


This guy Gets it!:clap::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

It's because of ohiohomedoctor and myself trying to figure out why they are in that line of work when it is one complaint after another.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's because of ohiohomedoctor and myself trying to figure out why they are in that line of work when it is one complaint after another.


Your question was civil and not judgmental. I thought it was fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Doberman Prop said:


> Simple questions.
> 
> How do you find out which nationals are in your coverage areas?
> 
> ...


A "National" covers the nation, im sure you fall in their coverage area.

You can go to their websites and apply.

You can't keep people from other states from doing anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It's because of ohiohomedoctor and myself trying to figure out why they are in that line of work when it is one complaint after another.


UGGH, why???? Do you want to get in this line of work??? 

If the complaints in this thread bother you then don't read it!!!!

It's the SAME EXACT ADVISE YOU GIVE US!!! Right??? 

You say"If you don't like $30 grass cuts do something else..etc"

If you don't like the complaining then DON'T READ IT!


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> He is asking for people who have no idea about this industry and therefore can offer no good advise to stay out of the conversations!


aww too bad sorry...apparently alot of you guys have no understanding of your industry either


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Is wanting to get better complaining?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> A "National" covers the nation, im sure you fall in their coverage area.
> 
> You can go to their websites and apply.
> 
> You can't keep people from other states from doing anything.


I have talked to several Nationals that aren't in my coverage areas.

Some that are use companies from out of state that we won't work for.

We have applied with several that don't respond

Also there is a volume issue. We have a couple that give us a job or two per week. We normally process 45-60 orders per day.


----------



## Tom Stuble (Sep 17, 2012)

no of course not


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> UGGH, why???? Do you want to get in this line of work???
> 
> If the complaints in this thread bother you then don't read it!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey, I've read hundreds of posts by the PP contractors. I want to know why you don't get into another trade where you don't have to get so angry about the trade itself.

Calm down. You act like there aren't
Thousands of PP posts answering your question. I want mine answered.

Actually, I don't really care but calm down!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Doberman Prop said:


> I have talked to several Nationals that aren't in my coverage areas.
> 
> Some that are use companies from out of state that we won't work for.
> 
> ...


Hold on, you normally process 45-60 orders a day?? 

Where are you getting these orders from, what are you possibly doing 45-60 times a day?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> Hold on, you normally process 45-60 orders a day??
> 
> Where are you getting these orders from, what are you possibly doing 45-60 times a day?


During grass season it's more. Right now we are slow but during normal weeks each of our crews turns in 10-15 orders a piece each day. Everything from trash outs, wints, PCR's, initials, P4C, bids, whatever the work order says. We have 3 full time processors, and we work for a few nationals in 3 states.

When we did regular construction we were grossing around 3 million a year but our net was far from that number. We did mostly windows, siding, roofing, additions and basements.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Hey, I've read hundreds of posts by the PP contractors. I want to know why you don't get into another trade where you don't have to get so angry about the trade itself.
> 
> Calm down. You act like there aren't
> Thousands of PP posts answering your question. I want mine answered.
> ...


I have never posted and definitely not whining and crying. We like the industry we just want to get better at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Doberman Prop said:


> During grass season it's more. Right now we are slow but during normal weeks each of our crews turns in 10-15 orders a piece each day. Everything from trash outs, wints, PCR's, initials, P4C, bids, whatever the work order says. We have 3 full time processors, and we work for a few nationals in 3 states.
> 
> When we did regular construction we were grossing around 3 million a year but our net was far from that number. We did mostly windows, siding, roofing, additions and basements.


WOW, OK.

I guess I misunderstood, but from your post asking about how do you get work from nationals I figured you didn't have much work going on.

I didn't realize you had 3 crews running in 3 states


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BigDaddyPin said:


> WOW, OK.
> 
> I guess I misunderstood, but from your post asking about how do you get work from nationals I figured you didn't have much work going on.
> 
> I didn't realize you had 3 crews running in 3 states


We have 4 in Illinois 2 in Indiana that also cover our KY counties.

We have some Nationals on board but when November 1st came our work load fell off. We need to replace it. I want better clients that don't modify our bid approvals.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The top nationals will all modify your bid approvals.
Business can be generated with much less hassle from your local brokers, lenders, insurance guys, etc. We recieve many referrals from our REO Brokers to other realtors in their offices for rehabs and repairs for non foreclosed/owner occupied listings. Never a peep over our prices, never a chargeback. Your leverage is much stronger dealing with local business as a primary and REO as a secondary.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

How do you find out which nationals are in your coverage areas? They all cover your area.

How do you get them to sign you? Keep calling them until they get sick of hearing your voice.

How do you keep people from other states from hiring guys off of Craigslist to come in and take your work? Everyone bitches about other companies taking their work. Just be a better contractor, take better and more pictures, do a better job, and get your work in on time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

BigDaddyPin said:


> He is asking for people who have no idea about this industry and therefore can offer no good advise to stay out of the conversations!


 Sorry if you don't think I add to conversations. You should get a mod to ban me then I guess. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

Seriously PP guys. You have to admit that 9 out of 10 of the PP posts are about how you are getting screwed. :blink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Complete a job installing 8 sections of privacy fence for the widow down the street; she likes it, she cuts you a check, your done.
Complete a trashout and sales clean for "Five Guard", you deal with the low end flunky at the national, his/her boss,a qc inspection, the broker who signs off, the lender, another qc 30 days later...the reality is there is a lot of bs to getting paid in this industry, more than in the "private sector". I used to think working for the bigs boys was better than chasing bad checks from deadbeat locals...not so. It is quite the opposite and that is why there is so much more discussion about it here than other parts of this website.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Complete a job installing 8 sections of privacy fence for the widow down the street; she likes it, she cuts you a check, your done.
> Complete a trashout and sales clean for "Five Guard", you deal with the low end flunky at the national, his/her boss,a qc inspection, the broker who signs off, the lender, another qc 30 days later...the reality is there is a lot of bs to getting paid in this industry, more than in the "private sector". I used to think working for the bigs boys was better than chasing bad checks from deadbeat locals...not so. It is quite the opposite and that is why there is so much more discussion about it here than other parts of this website.


Yea it's a cluster [email protected]# that's for sure.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2011)

I ADVISE some of you guys to learn the difference between ADVISE and ADVICE!


----------

